

Google Hires Silicon Valley Tech Blogger Louis Gray as Google+ Evangelist - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/18/google-hires-silicon-valley-tech-blogger-louis-gray-as-google-evangelist/

======
oguz
He's also top Android supporter that I've ever known. Great hire by Google.

------
benmlang
Congrats Louis!

